# Goal setting buddy - motivate each other



## soy sauce on toast (Apr 3, 2014)

Hey guys and girls!

I know this entire forum is supposed to be a collective help for everybody, but I feel like a little fish in a big pond around here. I'm in need of keeping in touch with someone with the same vision as me: set some realistic goals, get on to achieving them, and try and enjoy life all at the same time. Kind of like a pen friend, but no beating around the bush about what's really happening in our lives; just complete honesty.

An example: I don't get out of the house enough in my spare time, so I'm signing up to a referee course early next year in my favourite sport. That would force me to be more confident in my decision making, and talk to people (i.e. the players) like I'm the "boss" (something I don't really have in my studies and part time job). It's daunting, and I'd like to share my experiences with someone to stop myself from making up excuses and throwing in the towel prematurely. I tend to do that when I dream up potential life hobbies.

Of course, I don't just mean about me... If you have some project you're working on, I want to hear about it! Motivate each other.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Sounds great


----------



## Mat999 (Nov 20, 2016)

Like you I am going to show tough love to myself. Activities every night. Scold myself (not literally) when geat social fear and promise it will never happen again.

And this maybe real arrogant, but I am going to try and cure my bro of asbergers too. He is a total div at moment and I am 90% it can be achieved. Subtly planting seed here and there at moment, like "check your history then think about the rage you had at a point the other night".


----------



## mcrobertg (Jan 17, 2017)

Absolutely great you work on your issues and cross-motivation, inspiring each other on new accomplishments is excellent idea! I'd like to have someone to push me from time to time to do my math assignment and motivate not to give up on college. However, how not to turn this idea into the mess of complaining each other?


----------



## hannahtims (Mar 31, 2020)

*excellent work*

By encouraging them to participate in outdoor sports and activities like picnic etc. However, it can only be reduced to a certain extent. Internet to today's generation is what books were to the previous generations.
how to clean a flat top grill


----------

